# This tip should get doubled, right.



## pdaddy (Jun 5, 2017)

Only did a couple rides today. My last one ended around 4 pm EST. I just saw that the first Pax I drove today gave me $2.00 
It was posted to my account at 12:22 am. 
If the tip was added then, uber should match it. It is the 18th here. 

Doubt they will, and don't really care. This in app tipping may be better than I anticipated.

Forgot to say that it only came to Indianapolis today. I was 1/2. 
Not bad.


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

its by pacific time, if ride was before midnight pacific then no


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Is the match instant ?


----------

